# does this look fake



## bobbymoore (Dec 15, 2011)

just remember i live in canada and you know how we are about letting tortoises in i think this is fake 

so i seen that some one on kijiji had some aldabras for sale in toronto so i looked up the adress and it was a night club lol so i knew it was fake so i aked about the tortoises and this is what i got back.

Hello Bob, 
These amazing tortoises are outgoing, very tame, and are among the most hardy of the pet tortoises. You must keep in mind that not only do they get large, but they grow relatively quickly, and are very powerful. They do get much larger than most owners can deal with.


My females tortoises are 100% healthy and do not carry infections bacteria or viruses that could adversely affect their health and which could be a threat to the health of any other tortoises you already own. My tortoises will come with all documentary and they are protected by CITES


The tortoises will come with all it health papers and a health Guarantee for 1 year. All of our tortoises have a complete written health guarantee! We guarantee that there are no symptoms of disease at the time of sale/shipping and that our tortoises are completely healthy and are all captive bred.
All of our Females are 100% proven breeder and lays between 3-5 times a years. I will also i will like to find out from you, if you have hatch tortoises eggs before?


Well this is because each of our females tortoises is accompanying along side 3 fertile hatching tortoises eggs. Which you will not have to pay for the eggs i am given you for free, and If this is your first time, do not worry. We have CDs guide and hand outs to help you throughout, you will have no problem acquiring this wonderful tortoise as pet or to breed. All this will help you in the near future when you have to breed these tortoises or when youâ€™re female start to lays some eggs. Our babies cost $300 each


Get back to me with your full contact address, and how long it takes to driver from Oklahoma airport to home address. As soon as i have your information for delivery, i will take the tortoises you are interested in to the delivery agency and make flight reservation for the tortoises. i will contact you when i'm through with the flight reservation, and be reassure that i will make you the best selection to sent over to you. how many of them are you looking at? Await your response
We are located in Douala Cameroon.
Kind regards.
Kim.

it might be a legit business in cameroon but i know its almost impossiable to get them here


----------



## Ratchet99 (Dec 15, 2011)

That does seem incredibly dodgy!


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2011)

Cameroon SCAM! DO NOT send any money..


----------



## jaizei (Dec 15, 2011)

Scam.


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2011)

There is nothing legit about it... you sned money.. then all of a sudden they need more and the Poor animals are stuck at the airport and they need more money to release them.. bl bla bla.. if you dont they will DIE.. 
DO NOT fall for that... 
Google it...


----------



## dmmj (Dec 15, 2011)

FAKE (sorry for shouting)
Keys to look for cameroon, variety of species.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2011)

ANY time you see "Cameroon" you can be assured its a scam.


----------



## bobbymoore (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yea I already knew it was a scam but I emailed back and gave them a eye full


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 15, 2011)

$300 dollars for a hatchling Aldabra, definitely a scam..


----------



## jeffbens0n (Dec 15, 2011)

Haha every tortoise comes with three fertile eggs free!!! SCAM!!


----------



## Kvoigt (Dec 15, 2011)

its so funny how they try to make it look all legit and post ALL the info they think you are gna ask and we can just see through it  well most of us lol


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 15, 2011)

scam scam scam scam scam scam scam scam lol when they throw all that stuff in your face that seems to good to be true about they one year health things and the three free babies and all that other junk its because they want you to get super excited that your getting an awesome deal so you don't even think about whether its real or not. 
Don't send them any money lol 
This has happened to me before and thank god my dad stopped me because i was about to ship an iPad to someone that had no intensions of paying me for it


----------



## Baoh (Dec 16, 2011)

What a rip-off! My tortoises all come with FOUR free eggs.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2011)

Baoh said:


> What a rip-off! My tortoises all come with FOUR free eggs.



LOL!


----------



## mytwotortys (Dec 24, 2011)

Baoh said:


> What a rip-off! My tortoises all come with FOUR free eggs.



Hahaha lol :-D


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 24, 2011)

emysemys said:


> ANY time you see "Cameroon" you can be assured its a scam.



 I have replied and inquired about several adds and most are fake. I will add that even some that are good do not even bother to respond or follow up with pictures, etc. Makes me suspect of a lot of internet deals!


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Dec 30, 2011)

SCAM!!!!!


----------



## ForestExotics (Dec 30, 2011)

I want an Aldabra for $300 and 3 fertile eggs too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 30, 2011)

ReptileStation said:


> I want an Aldabra for $300 and 3 fertile eggs too.


 Me too!


----------

